# [UK] Pure SSD VPS on KVM/OnApp -



## jhadley (May 23, 2013)

*Offer*

5GB of SSD (Intel 520s in Adaptec RAID10)

+ 1GB of SSD SWAP

768MB DDR3 Memory

2x Intel Xeon E3-1240V2 Cores

150GB Bandwidth on 100Mbps

2x FREE backups to RAID6 NAS

1 IPv4 + IPv6

 

*Features*

- KVM virtualisation on OnApp control panel

- If it's legal and doesn't kill the server, it's allowed

- Very positive feedback from this service

- Registered for Self Assessment (tax) in the UK... Not a dodgy show 

- Paypal/BACS payments

 

This offer is based in the Maidstone Studios in Kent, UK. Transit is provided by Level3 for great global connectivity, and there is direct peering with Virgin Media for great UK coverage as well.

 

Order link: https://www.sysadmin.co.uk/order/hosting/86414

Test file: http://test.jhwc.net/100mb.test

Test IP: 91.227.221.134

 

Price:


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

Support Nested Virtualization?


----------



## jhadley (May 23, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Support Nested Virtualization?


You can use OpenVZ. Not sure about anything else.


----------

